# Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic?



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a 2008 rabbit and have done a big of google searching that brought me to threads from this forum. Plus I have been searching bobistheoilguy.com. I know AMS oil euro car formula is not VW502 approved but many people use it. From the searches I found many people who love it and some who bash it. Rotella makes a synthetic oil in europe called Helix 5w40 but is not available here, and its VW502 approved. SO I was thinking putting 1 and 1 together and using the rotella. The stuff is like 20 dollars a gallon and every other car thread I have heard it used on acts like its liquid gold. 
Plus motorcycle guys love this stuff too because its cheap and it works really well. I have seen people tear down engines with lots of miles on them for cross hatchings and everything else look like it came new. They just cracked the case because they wanted to change some gaskets and valve seats.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

no one?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I used it on my old TDI.
Rotella-T synthetic uses the same basestock as the Helix synthetic oils-- but remember, it's more than basestocks, it's in the additive package.
Though that being said, it has a very robust additive package.
You can use it, just expect to get flamed by people who insist on using VW-certified oil


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

Rotella 5w40 is a good oil but I don't know if it's 502 approved or not...I doubt it will do any harm to use it...I did some research and found a bazillion posts about it from drivers of motorcycles, trucks, bmws, vws/audis, and diesels...and have not read anything bad about it...I think it was initially intended as a diesel formula


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_I think it was initially intended as a diesel formula

It is mostly designed and marketed as an oil for diesel engines. In addition to API ratings for diesel and gasoline engines, it has a collection of ratings from diesel truck engine manufacturers (Cummins, Caterpillar, Detroit Diesel, Ford, Mack, Mercedes, Volvo).
http://www.shell.com/home/Fram....html
For VWs, it meets the requirements of 2003 and earlier diesel engines (API CJ-4, which meets the older CG-4, CF-4, CD, etc. ratings that were specified), and older gasoline engines that do not require VW 502.00 rated oil (API SM, which meets the older SL, SJ, etc. ratings that were specified).
It does not have the VW 502.00 rating for newer VW gasoline engines, and does not have the VW 505.01 or 507.00 rating for 2004 and newer VW diesel engines.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (tjl)*

I think the VW 502 and blah blah is just to force everyone into buying high quality synthetic oils. Rotella is a high quality synthetic oil but has a different additive package for commercial diesel applications. From the UoAs I seen on a host of cars/bikes this oil was doing better than mobile 1. Diesels contain higher zinc additives and such to get rid of metal on metal wear. Many UOAs show that the heavy duty oils protect much better then the mass market oils. So that caught my eye and the price did as well. Here mobile 1 is almost 8 dollars a gallon along with most VW 502 oils. I don't think it will sludge if I run a 5w40 synthetic. 
*Flame suit on*


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

I use it in my Corrado. Great oil.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (crrdslcvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_I think the VW 502 and blah blah is just to force everyone into buying *high quality synthetic oils.*

B*stards!!, no one should ever be forced to use high quality anything. 

_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_Here mobile 1 is almost 8 dollars a gallon along with most VW 502 oils.

Coincidence?, or conspiracy


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (franz131)*

If you look at the bob is the oil guy forums the stuff fares great against higher priced oils and actually has much better wear numbers then mobile 1 and such.
Mobile one is great oil and so is the rest of the vw502 oils, but I honestly believe as long as you stay with the correct weight recommended from the manufacturer and run a synthetic your fine as long as its not no name walmart brands.
The bottles have API,SM,SJ and all of them plus CJ4 the only thing its missing is energy conserving on the label. 
Bottom line is I have done a lot of hw on the bitog forums and have been running this stuff in my bikes with no problems at all. I like what I see in the UOAs on there for motorcycles/cars and think its a better quality oil then I am putting in it right now. For $14-$19 dollars a gallon vs almost $8 dollars a quart for something that UOAs prove is of the same if not a little bit better quality.
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...61791
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...91920


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

It's good that you've done so much research, if you're as meticulous with the car itself, I'm sure you'll have no issues.
The danger in your conclusion is that there are real technical differences between Euro and API oils. Someone taking your word without understanding that a 2.5, 2.0t and 1.9 tdi place different demands on their oil, might do the wrong thing and pay the price.
While you've spent hours figuring out a good API oil, I only had to find a VW approved one, because every VW approved oil is a good oil. 
I know I'm not the only one who'd rather cut back on beer than save money on the life-blood of my motor.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (franz131)*

Wouldn't you think that FSI and the 2.5 5cyl is like comparing apples to oranges? Direct injection is a lot harder on oil from the beginning and add forced induction to that your not making things anybetter. 
WIth direct injection alone you have more fuel getting into similar to what happens to motorcycle oil at low RPMs. You know what I am talking about since I see the 2 wheeled track junky thing in your sig. I do 5K OCI in my cars so its not going to be in there long enough to shear into nothing.
The argument is the same versus JASO and HDoils being used in bikes. The diesel oil has to pass a wetclutch test but doesn't pass JASO because of the CJ4 additives. Which are your zinc and all of that. But with most of the zinc and diesel additives those almost eliminate your wear metals looking at the tests. I am not going to test my stuff but I don't think I will have an issue with sludge and that even with the Rotella 5w40. I do plan on running FI on this car and would probably run rotella in it still. Direct injection I would put in VW 502 verbatim because thats hard on oil just like motorcylces are with shared transmissions.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_I think the VW 502 and blah blah is just to force everyone into buying high quality synthetic oils. Rotella is a high quality synthetic oil but has a different additive package for commercial diesel applications. From the UoAs I seen on a host of cars/bikes this oil was doing better than mobile 1. Diesels contain higher zinc additives and such to get rid of metal on metal wear. Many UOAs show that the heavy duty oils protect much better then the mass market oils. So that caught my eye and the price did as well. Here mobile 1 is almost 8 dollars a gallon along with most VW 502 oils. I don't think it will sludge if I run a 5w40 synthetic. 
*Flame suit on*

I think the problem with the zinc additives are with pollution controls...it can poison catalytic converters. Not an issue with diesels, but definitely so with gasoline engines. 
My understanding of gasoline oil specifications, e.g., VW502, is they are very sensitive about damage to pollution control devices so if an oil doesn't claim compliance then you have no idea what could happen.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (BuddyWh)*

If that was the case it wouldn't meet API or SM standards because it would interfere with catalytic converters period not just VW.
From my research the difference in additive packages and sludge are based off OCI. Porsche has even tighter oil standards because of 20k mi OCIs. European cars naturally have real long OCI's VW/audi is 10k unless its the extended OCI which is found on som audis, BMW is 15k, Porsche from what I seen ranges from 12k/20k, and so on. APEA, A3, A1, and all of them are more for the extended oci and long life service oils that are used in audis,bmws, and porsches.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
I think the problem with the zinc additives are with pollution controls...it can poison catalytic converters. Not an issue with diesels, but definitely so with gasoline engines. 
My understanding of gasoline oil specifications, e.g., VW502, is they are very sensitive about damage to pollution control devices so if an oil doesn't claim compliance then you have no idea what could happen. 

It's the phosphorous in the ZDDP additive.
VW502.00 isn't sensitive to emissions equipment. VW504/507 is made to protect emissions equipment
Comparison using Blackstone Labs:
Castrol Syntec 5w40 (502.00), in ppm
Phosphorus: 735
Zinc: 872
Total Quartz Ineo 5w30 (504/507), in ppm
Phosphorus: 500
Zinc: 628



_Modified by GT17V at 1:18 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (GT17V)*

Im confused by your post GT17V
Are you saying high levels of phosphorus lead to hurting the catalyst in catalytic converters? Or are you just comparing 2 oils you used before?


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

If your car is burning oil the high levels of ZDDP can ruin your cat. If your not burning oil, no worries. I've been using Rotella T in my Corrado for years. Over 100K miles and she runs strong with no oil burning. I may start using Lubromoly or Pentosin 5w40 because the price of Rotella keeps going up. 


_Modified by crrdslcvr6 at 4:01 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (crrdslcvr6)*

Here its 19 dollars a gallon I got a bottle for my bike to change for this winter. 19 dollars a gallon is better then almost 8 dollars a quart for a full time college student!
The bike its going into is a 95 Honda VFR 750.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

I wish. NYC it's about $26 a gallon.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (crrdslcvr6)*

You probably can pick it up off the internet cheaper then that. Out west its only 14 dollars, my brother in law picked some up for his bike today in az.
Bastard gets to ride after he just moved out there and I am stuck in -5000 Chicago weather!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

i use rotella synthetic religiously. the additive package is great, and 15w40 is smack right in the middle between 10w30 and 20w50. bang for the buck you cannot go wrong with a full commercial grade synthetic oil with a great additive package. rotella synthetic even has soot protection besides the sludge protection.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*

I just changed my oil to day and put in rotella 5w40 Syn
Engine is quieter and seems to be running smoother we will see how she holds up. I usually go 5k or every 6 months on an oil change.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_If that was the case it wouldn't meet API or SM standards because it would interfere with catalytic converters period not just VW.
From my research the difference in additive packages and sludge are based off OCI. Porsche has even tighter oil standards because of 20k mi OCIs. European cars naturally have real long OCI's VW/audi is 10k unless its the extended OCI which is found on som audis, BMW is 15k, Porsche from what I seen ranges from 12k/20k, and so on. APEA, A3, A1, and all of them are more for the extended oci and long life service oils that are used in audis,bmws, and porsches. 


That suggests Rotella isn't so very high in ZDDP after all... since that's the big anit-wear additive. If it's missing, and therefore safe for gasoline engines/catalytic converters, what makes it so attractive? 
Don't you think the cause/effect balance backwards?? OCI is the effect of the additive package and sludge (performance... as well as the base stock performanc), not the other way around.
Definitely agree Europe has focused on long-life oils for some time and the resultant maturity of the various specifications reflect it. But that's not the point is it? There are many VW502 oils, with terrific standards' compliance (Mobil1 Euro formula 0W-40 being among the best). I just don't see the draw in using an oil that lacks specification compliance needed to maintain warranty coverage for an uncertain advantage in a gasoline engine. But that's your choice...


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (BuddyWh)*

Read the oil analysis that I have posted on here, thats just a couple that I found out of the many I have read. The reason why it works great is because its a heavy duty oil that does have really good ant wear additives. The reason why I picked those 2 because one is a pretty heavily modded STI and the other is a motorcycle to cover both sides of the spectrum. The oil is cheap and praised on bistog forums along with german castrol 0w30. Both Rotella and GC are great oils but rotella can be had for 14-19 dollars a gallon. 
Plus its just fun to argue with you people because you act like by posting one thing I am totally pissing in your cheerios.
Have a good day, I will let you guys know how it holds up and if my car spontaneously combusts because its not a formally approved VW 502 oil. Its the same Group three base stock of Helix Ultra but with a different add package. Which is my eyes works good for our cars because of the anti wear properties.


----------



## Anomious (Apr 23, 2008)

My VW mechanic, A VW guild member, endorses Rotella T 5w40.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_You probably can pick it up off the internet cheaper then that. Out west its only 14 dollars, my brother in law picked some up for his bike today in az.
Bastard gets to ride after he just moved out there and I am stuck in -5000 Chicago weather!

I have to take a run to Walmart and see if they still have it for cheap, "the zone" raised the price on Rotella.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (crrdslcvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crrdslcvr6* »_I have to take a run to Walmart and see if they still have it for cheap, "the zone" raised the price on Rotella. 

walmart has it.... we are still talking about rotella 5w40 synthetic, someone mentioned $14/gallon for rotella, I think $14 is for non-synthetic rotella, not rotella sythetic 5w40.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*

I paid 19 here but the rotella 15w40 goes for 11.26 here..
I will keep you guys posted on if it afffected gas mileage or anyhting.
So far it runs smoother then when I had the german castrol 0w30. 
Only mods I have to my car is custom exhaust I made when I was stationed at ft campbell kentucky in the car craft center. PLus I have a K & N filter.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_So far it runs smoother then when I had the german castrol 0w30. 

most seat of the pants dyno test conclusions are purely wishful psychosomatic estimations done when the vehicle was cold and not up to operating tempature. Most vehicles feel like they have slightly more horsepower when cold. 

_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_Only mods I have to my car is custom exhaust I made when I was stationed at ft campbell kentucky in the car craft center.
 
Unless the car is a turbocharged vehicle, most shadetree exhaust systems hurt more than they help. Turbo'd vehicles already have all the back pressure they need because the exhaust gases power the turbine wheel of the turbochargers hot side. 

_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_PLus I have a K & N filter. 

k&n filter, definition, your MAF sensor is now coated with oil.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*

Wow did I piss in your cheerios fam..
My MAF is fine and I have no CELS
My exhaust has a straight pipe welded in for the resonator, flow master 40 series offset single out put where the first muffler is, and a pipe bent to a stock style stainless steel dual tips.
Might be Psychological so far because I only had the oil in for a few days. We will see over the course of the OCI. 

I'll make sure that I post the youtube link of my Rabbit spontaneously combusting since I seem to piss all over the VW purists.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_I'll make sure that I post the youtube link of my Rabbit spontaneously combusting since I seem to piss all over the VW purists.

You may be a bit over-sensitive, the responses in this thread were quite civil.
Perhaps you could use the extra spare time you have now to do some research into the VW and ACEA standards. 
While some of your assertions are generally correct, there was not a lot of technical justification. 1 million testimonials about cars that didn't blow up does not replace understanding the application and the oil/addtive technology. 
Don't become one of those people who find an oil that works once and then stick to it for life. Do your homework and make educated choices.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"Lube News"* »_
ConocoPhillips Launches Guardol ECT® with Exclusive Liquid Titanium Technology 
ConocoPhillips Company, the fourth largest U.S. lubricants supplier, has announced the introduction of Guardol ECT® with Liquid Titanium, a premium tier API CJ-4 diesel engine oil formulated with an exclusive liquid-titanium technology that provides enhanced engine wear protection, reduced bearing corrosion, and has increased oxidation stability. Guardol ECT® with Liquid Titanium is an enhancement to ConocoPhillips’ API CJ-4 synthetic blend diesel engine oil made from an advanced, low SAPS (sulfated ash, phosphorous and sulfur) technology, and is approved under the latest heavy duty engine oil specifications from major engine builders.
“Guardol ECT® with Liquid Titanium is engineered from advanced high-performance additives and a blend of synthetic and high-quality Group II base stocks. It is the first and only multi-grade, heavy duty engine oil of its kind, which raises the bar for novel diesel engine oil technology,” says Reginald Dias, Director, Commercial Products, ConocoPhillips Company. “Liquid Titanium is a powerful additive that strongly bonds to metal surfaces at the molecular level, adding an extra layer of protection to further reduce wear on critical parts and help extend engine life. It also increases the oxidation stability of the oil, helping to prolong oil life during service. These product enhancements provide added value to fleet owners and operators by helping to improve engine performance, reduce maintenance, extend drain intervals, and protect the investment.”
Guardol ECT® with Liquid Titanium shows reduced wear of critical parts in the severe Cummins ISB test. It also shows reduced wear, less deposits and increased oil-oxidation stability in other industry standard engine tests and bench tests. That is on top of the previously documented performance benefits, where the ConocoPhillips premium API CJ-4 engine oil was already shown to outperform leading competitive products in several key performance features. 
“Providing today’s heavy duty diesel equipment operators with an advanced lubricant like Guardol ECT® with Liquid Titanium further demonstrates our position as a leader in this industry,” says Dias. “ConocoPhillips continues to make our customers a priority by offering them new, technologically advanced products and valuable resources and tools to save time and money, and ultimately make them more successful.”
Guardol ECT® with Liquid Titanium replaces Guardol ECT® product in ConocoPhillips’ existing API CJ-4 heavy duty engine oil line, and is now available.

This is what I'm talking about.
Liquid titanium is one of the emerging technologies to replace ZDDP in engine oils. 
If your knowledge of engine oil stopped the moment you decided to use Rotella, you would never learn about liquid titanium and scoff at anyone who mentioned it.
Knowledge is power.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (franz131)*

I've never seen it on the shelf nor have I seen a UOA yet.
But, what I will say is the standard changed from CI4+ to CJ4 because the companies want to replace the ZDDP additives. So this is the same thing as Rotella T's new triple protection with more boron instead of high amounts of phophorus and zinc. The liquid titanium sounds good but will look into it more once I can find a UOA on it. The change from CI4 to CJ4 started last year and I don't think you can really go wrong with any of the CJ4 oils. The ones people like to use in the bob is the oil guy forums are Chevron Delo 15w40 and syn 5w40, Mobile 1 Delvac 15w40 and truck/suv 5w40, and the Rotella.
I think the difference between them all is splitting hairs rotella is the widest available and thats why I chose it.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

here's a uoa thread on rotella
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1676538


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_Wow did I piss in your cheerios.


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_Might be Psychological so far because I only had the oil in for a few days.


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_I seem to piss all over the VW purists.

You know, any man who doesn't take truth seriously in small matters cannot be trusted in large ones either. 
Lets not get into a war of wits here, buddy.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*

War of wits lol
No need for either of us to flex the intellectual biceps..


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_No need for either of us to flex the intellectual biceps..

Small is the number of people who see with their eyes and think with their minds.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*

sound like a fortune cookie
We just proved we are bored keeping this thread alive..


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*

So far so good
Engine is a quieter and seems to be running smoother. Here in the Chicagoland area I haven't had any hard starts with it. 
That could be because I was running GC 0w30 before too on start up. I have gone through 2 tanks of gas city mileage and I have gotten 23-24mpg regular semi spirited driving. I am using 87 octane fuel and just put in chevron/techron fuel injector cleaner like I do every oil change. but we will see how it goes. 99% of the driving I do is around town as I am a full time student and live like 1.5 miles from my school. Probably will be commuting on my bike though once it stops being -5000 degrees outside and warms up. I have to finish bleeding the brakes/clutch and it will be on the road.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

Employ your time in improving yourself by reading the writings of the wise; so that you shall learn easily what others have labored hard and died for.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_war of wits.

I have been running rotella synthetic 5w40 in my single cylindered thumper, and according to the label on the rotella bottle, it exceeds the manufacturer recommendations for the engines motor oil.


----------



## Mass04GTI (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*

I've had 5w-40 rotella in my 2004 1.8t on 5000-7500 mile OCI for 55,000 of its 65,000 miles (with mods). It has been used in my 1999.5 TDI on 10,000-12,500 OCI for the past 75,000 modded miles as well. Nothing but good things to say. I second positive oil analyses from posts over at TDIclub.com. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

Some people can pretend to be serious; they cannot pretend to be witty.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*

1. It is better to appear ignorant and remain silent than to speak and remove all doubt.
2. A fool acts, regardless; knowing well that he is wrong. The ignoramus acts on only what he knows, but all that he knows. The ignoramus may be saved, but the fool knows that he is doomed.


_Modified by pturner67 at 7:38 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (pturner67)*

I'm just one grain of sand upon tainted land in this subdivision reached the point I wiill not stand for anymore and many more need to focus I'm a drop of water but we make the ocean I'm open to spoken solutions but movement is not limited to those in power usin abusive dispositions of people and I'm a prime example of trying to open a mind when its missing a handle


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*

1 more before class
We're bomb build as life takes it's toll
Legends of the 7 embrace my soul
transported off the planet by a supreme force
and told to return on the day of intercorse 
I bisect the ways between heaven and earth 
then scramble messages from god unto your church
deception lies and perception my reflection out shines
all other colors in the spectrum the bretheren who 
cease the peace,we follow steet laws, engage in beast wars
divisonary bombs with military arms aimed at Mf with pitch fork and horns I set alchemy throughout the galaxy to cause fire on ice like the flames in calgary entrapped in the core of corruption left a fossil in my path of destruction


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Geez, this thread's going to be moved to the poetry forum soon...


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bcze1)*

No man's knowledge here can go beyond his experience.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hazw8st)*

Haz dont really have the creative juices flowing...
2 Days ago I got orders calling me back from the IRR back to Active Army for my 2nd tour in Iraq. I had to drop all of my classes for the semester.


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

great oil!
I had this guy who works at advnce auto tell me that this oil would kill my oil pump becuse its so thick and made for diesels blah blah. This guy thinks he knows everything because apprently hes an avaiation mechanic part time with the national guard. He told me I should use royal purple instead because its racing oil. 
From my experience with royal purple is that it a little thicker at first then after 1000 miles that shears too easily. 
Anyone have a UOA from running this in their 1.8T so i can collect on my bet that its a great oil for this engine?


----------



## xanthus12v (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

i used it in my vr6. worked well. so no complaints from me


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_ I had to drop all of my classes for the semester.

The object of war is not to die for your country, but to make the other bastard die for his.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hazw8st)*

your intellect is a disfiguring soul
your beings not whole
check your flag pole:
stars and stripes
your astrology is imprisoned
by your concept of red, white, and blue
yet the FED's are plottin' me
they're tryin' to imprison my astrology
to put my stars behind bars
my stars and stripes
using blood splattered banners 
as nationalist kites
what's your plan for spiritual health?
calling reality unreal
your line of thought is tangled
the star spangled has your soul mangled
your beings are angled 
forbidding you to be real and feel
you can't find truth with an ax or a drill 
in a white house on the hill
too bad you don't teach the truth to your kids
my influence on you is the reflection you see
when you look into your menstral mirror
and talk about your culture
your existance is that of a schitzophrenic vulture
Your evolution stopped
with the evolution of your technology
a society of automatic tellers
and money machines


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

There are quite a few idiots out there. I ran RP and didn't have a real good experience.. as it seemed I had to change it at sooner intervals. I'm a big fan of Rotella and Valvoline.
Steve-


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (BSD)*

yea..i use this oil in all my cars...i have had a car with over 460k on it. works great!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_There are quite a few idiots out there.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

I been using Rotella since I got my VR6.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 600KGolfGT (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

> I think the VW 502 and blah blah is just to force everyone into buying high quality synthetic oils
If you're using this in a 1.8T, I see thousands of dollars worth of engine replacement costs in your future...










_Modified by 600KGolfGT at 9:41 AM 5-18-2009_


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (xanthus12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus12v* »_i used it in my vr6. worked well. so no complaints from me


----------



## Fitz318is (Feb 16, 2009)

Im going to try this with my 2.0t FSI because of the high zinc. Found it locally, $25 for 4 litres. Redline runs $150 for a 12 litre case and GC is $9.60 per litre. Can't argue the cost or the VOAs/UOAs on bitog.


----------



## peplsuk (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (Mass04GTI)*

Changed my oil today with some more 5w-40 rotella!
car runs great!


----------



## hockey57 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (daemontrym)*

I use it, good so far. It is not vw approved. I would not use it while car is under warranty. Just in case of trouble. They can figure out what oil you used.


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (hockey57)*

I would like to chime in on this in regards to Rotella and possible issues with Cat contamination.
I've had the Rotella 5W40 in my 1.8T for about 5k miles now. The oil is great, I have pretty good gas mileage (26-28 mpg with 30% city/70% highway). Had the oil during the cold NE weather without any harsh/noisy starts and it wasn't consumed as fast as the other oil I used (M1 5W40)
I ran a VAG diagnostic and I pulled a P0420 code (Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1)) I am not sure if this is correlated to me using the Rotella oil as I am in the process of investigating this.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Anyone use Rotella 5w40 Synthetic? (Jon718)*

I've been using Rotella T 5w-40 for the last three or so OCIs, although I have not sent one in for analysis. After sticking religously to the 502 list for the first 85K miles, I had to replace the cam shaft and pump due to wear. I no longer have any faith in the 502 list.


----------



## wav3form (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm going to switch to Rotella 5W40 on my next oil change. Main reason is cost. I usually run Castrol Syntec 5w30 or 5w40 but the Rotella is much more affordable.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_I been using Rotella since I got my VR6...


----------



## 86crapper (Nov 22, 2001)

i couldn't get to the end of this thread but is rottella 5w40 diesel oil safe to use on a 2001 1.8t NOT diesel car..?


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

86crapper said:


> i couldn't get to the end of this thread but is rottella 5w40 diesel oil safe to use on a 2001 1.8t NOT diesel car..?


 This *is* the end of the thread.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

i've only ever found 15W40 rotella in my area..


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

I've run the Rotella syn 5w40 in my VR6 for the last couple years. I don't have any major complaints. I do have a small leak and the pressure seems to drop once its warmed up, but temps are never over about 210 and thats here in Phoenix in the summer. Other than that i use it cause its cheap and I'm cheap, wal mart usually sells a gallon for about 18-19 usd.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

My cam follower and fuel pump at 104K miles. Cam shaft, follower and fuel pump were replaced at 85K, and I've been running 5K +/- OCI. Looks like more wear in the photos than in actuality. The DLC has just barely been worn off. I think it's good for at least another 10K miles. Cam lobe was mirror smooth. I also collected a sample to send in for analysis.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Received my UOA today. Typo on the oil grade, but otherwise looks good. The work they reference in the comments was my cam shaft and fuel pump replacement at 85K.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

JMJ, so you ran the 15w40 Rotella?
The cSt viscosity is super high at 16.1.. that's good for protection but that could also bog down performance and increase fuel consumption.
I see the flashpoint is down... but it might not matter so much with the oil being so thick. 
At any rate, wear metals show it appears as good UOA!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

No, that's a typo, this is 5w-40. They probably had trouble reading my crappy handwriting.
The oil is definitely thick. When I did this change I also inspected the cam follower. When I reinstalled the follower I dipped a q-tip in oil to lube it, and it left a thick, viscous layer on the follower tappet.

For now I'm happy trading off any performance loss with increased wear protection.


----------



## Shifted_04 (Jan 6, 2009)

Just switched over to Rotella T 5w40 synthetic on the last oil change (2nd oil change since i have owned the car). 1st oil change used Castrol 5w40 syntec and it consumed about a 1/4 quart of oil every 300 miles. I have gone 1,410 miles since my oil change with the Rotella T, which has finally brought the level down just about to the bottom of the cross hatch area on the dipstick. I added around 240mL which equals out to about 1/4 of a quart. At this rate I should only use roughly a 1/2 quart of oil in between oil changes on an engine with 130,410 miles.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

I've been using Rotella Syn 5W40 in my Jetta since it was new, so that would be since Sep of 2003. I also use the Rotella Syn in my Jeep Wrangler. This oil is probably one of the best you can buy if you require or prefer a 5W40 weight.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

BuddyWh said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_I think the VW 502 and blah blah is just to force everyone into buying high quality synthetic oils. Rotella is a high quality synthetic oil but has a different additive package for commercial diesel applications. From the UoAs I seen on a host of cars/bikes this oil was doing better than mobile 1. Diesels contain higher zinc additives and such to get rid of metal on metal wear. Many UOAs show that the heavy duty oils protect much better then the mass market oils. So that caught my eye and the price did as well. Here mobile 1 is almost 8 dollars a gallon along with most VW 502 oils. I don't think it will sludge if I run a 5w40 synthetic.
> *Flame suit on*
> 
> I think the problem with the zinc additives are with pollution controls...it can poison catalytic converters. Not an issue with diesels, but definitely so with gasoline engines.
> My understanding of gasoline oil specifications, e.g., VW502, is they are very sensitive about damage to pollution control devices so if an oil doesn't claim compliance then you have no idea what could happen.


I'm leary of the OEMs intentions and influencing with the lowering of ZDDP levels in oil due to "emissions reasons." I think they just want to have engines wear out sooner so people buy more cars and trucks. Nobody has proven that ZDDP actually kills the cats. Lots of things will kill cats...too rich of a A/F, oil burning, certain fuel additives, backfire, age, etc.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

GT17V said:


> I used it on my old TDI.
> Rotella-T synthetic uses the same basestock as the Helix synthetic oils-- but remember, it's more than basestocks, it's in the additive package.
> Though that being said, it has a very robust additive package.
> You can use it, just expect to get flamed by people who insist on using VW-certified oil


In addition, the latest T6 version has some PAO in it. Very good oil for $20 a galllon.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

daemontrym said:


> I think the VW 502 and blah blah is just to force everyone into buying high quality synthetic oils. Rotella is a high quality synthetic oil but has a different additive package for commercial diesel applications. From the UoAs I seen on a host of cars/bikes this oil was doing better than mobile 1. Diesels contain higher zinc additives and such to get rid of metal on metal wear. Many UOAs show that the heavy duty oils protect much better then the mass market oils. So that caught my eye and the price did as well. Here mobile 1 is almost 8 dollars a gallon along with most VW 502 oils. I don't think it will sludge if I run a 5w40 synthetic.
> *Flame suit on*


Rotella Syn 5W40 is rated API SM for use in gasoline burning engines. Says so right on the back of the bottle. Good thing you put that flame suit on. lol


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_You probably can pick it up off the internet cheaper then that. Out west its only 14 dollars, my brother in law picked some up for his bike today in az.
> Bastard gets to ride after he just moved out there and I am stuck in -5000 Chicago weather!
> 
> I have to take a run to Walmart and see if they still have it for cheap, "the zone" raised the price on Rotella.


Just bought 2 gallons last night. Still $19 a gallon.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

The NAPA store in South Yarmouth had this oil in quart bottles yesterday. Looked like older stock, though, and the bottles were dusty. Only time I've seen it in anything less than the gallon jug.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

Rotella is good for a flush thats about it. If price is an issue just wait every 3 months for Castrol Syntec to go on sale at the Zone or Advacned for $27.99 with oil filter. 

I cant believe ppl are using Rotella just to save a few bucks. and there going 10k miles before changing


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Thanks for that well-reasoned and thought out post.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Gtiminar said:


> Rotella is good for a flush thats about it. If price is an issue just wait every 3 months for Castrol Syntec to go on sale at the Zone or Advacned for $27.99 with oil filter.
> 
> I cant believe ppl are using Rotella just to save a few bucks. and there going 10k miles before changing


wat?

did you not see his oil analysis? :screwy:


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

daemontrym said:


> I have a 2008 rabbit and have done a big of google searching that brought me to threads from this forum. Plus I have been searching bobistheoilguy.com. I know AMS oil euro car formula is not VW502 approved but many people use it. From the searches I found many people who love it and some who bash it. Rotella makes a synthetic oil in europe called Helix 5w40 but is not available here, and its VW502 approved. SO I was thinking putting 1 and 1 together and using the rotella. The stuff is like 20 dollars a gallon and every other car thread I have heard it used on acts like its liquid gold.
> Plus motorcycle guys love this stuff too because its cheap and it works really well. I have seen people tear down engines with lots of miles on them for cross hatchings and everything else look like it came new. They just cracked the case because they wanted to change some gaskets and valve seats.


 
Repost from another oil thread as the same questions/concerns are expressed in many threads. 

The only means you would every have of objectively determining the lubrication performance difference of an oil in use in the engine is by conducting the applicable car maker oil test sequence, which cost hundreds of thousands of dollars and takes months to conduct. Anecdotal experiences are nice but not of much value in determining the true oil performance in the engine. 

Quite frankly any oil of the proper viscosity approved for a given engine application should serve you well. A UOA will tell you the correct OCI. That's pretty much all you can do without running the oil test sequence to obtain objective data.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

flush as in when you switch to synthetic oil. When people buy a used VW and the previous owner doesnt use a synthetic oil you are supose to flush the engine with Rotella since its a cheap oil that is used to fill and drain before you use better quality oil. rofl Rotella come on ppl!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Gtiminar said:


> rofl Rotella come on ppl!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

okie dokie. I filled up with some rotella t6 a week or so ago and I have to say, so far its working alot better than M1 5W-40 TD.

My cold starts are much quieter and my oil pressure seems to rise in less than half the time. The temp gauge does not move any faster at all or anything, but driving for the first minute or two used to be semi embarrassing with others in my car because the engine sounded like it needed a tune up something fierce and it was super rough. I just had a customer in the car who was in it a few weeks prior and he asked if I had worked on my engine and smoothed it out, so I guess its not just me.

ill get an oil analysis after I hit the 3k mile mark, but I honestly dont plan on draining this stuff till about 4 or 5k.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

RTS is a great oil. Similar additives to Syntec 5w-40, both of which are perfect for VAG engines. In many cases, stock engines can run in a thinner 30 weight oil though.


----------

